
Bottender 1.0: An Elegant, Robust, and Powerful Chatbot Framework Is Born - chentsulin
https://bottender.js.org/blog/2019/12/05/bottender-1
======
chentsulin
Bottender is a framework that helps you develop your chatbot with multiple
channels in mind and you can at the same time benefit from the flexibility
that other frameworks don't have. And also Bottender is the first framework I
seen to use declarative API for chatbot, just like web frontend and mobile app
do now (React, SwiftUI...). IMO, conversational user interface is a kind of
user interface, so it should be treated the same way.

